# Buying problem



## dodidoki (Oct 20, 2021)

I know this is off-topic question, i could not find appropriate topic...I bidded on a plant, I was the only one but plant, my bid and seller disappeared few ours before end time.Any idea???


----------



## Guldal (Oct 20, 2021)

Ebay or where?


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 20, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Ebay or where?


Yes, ebay.It was a seller from France.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 20, 2021)

If both plant and _*seller*_ disappeared, maybe you should count yourself lucky, Istvan! 

Quite a few crooks out there - of whom Kai Najda might count as the most notorious! If interested you can read my tale of how I succeded in nailing that particular bastard: WARNING: German fraud on ebay 'plant_laboratory--eu'


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2021)

sometimes the bid withdraws the item if they wont get the price they want - rather dishonest. Better not to have lost any money.
Report it to eBay.


----------



## shariea (Oct 21, 2021)

Also, they might have had the plant listed elsewhere, and it sold there. I have seen this several times.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 25, 2021)

Or they were caught deceiving and ebay bumped them?


----------

